# Sachsenwaldpioniere: Trailnetz in Hamburg Bergedorf



## doc.Mueller (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Review in Bergedorf und Umgebung ist neben den Harburger Bergen ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel für Mountainbiker in Hamburg. Die Gebiete entlang der Geestkante in Richtung Börnsen und das Bergedorfer Gehölz zählen zu den größten Anlaufstellen. In den letzten Jahren sind hier viele kleine Strecken mit Kickern und Anliegern entstanden die teilweise vom Forstamt wieder abgebaut wurden. 

Dieser Thread soll uns Sachsenwaldpioniere im Austausch dabei helfen einen offiziellen Weg zu finden. Wir werden versuchen alle Neuigkeiten zur Entwicklung hier kommunizieren.
Bitte nutzt den Thread gerne für Lob, Anregungen und Kritik.

Schöne Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## doc.Mueller (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

am Sonntag (26.01.2020) hatten wir unser 1. Treffen um uns über die aktuelle Situation der Trailnetz rund um Bergedorf vertraut zu machen und eine 1. gemeinsames Haltung über die Situation zu bilden. 

Teilgenommen haben über 15 Vertreter der verschiedenen Gruppen aus der Region Bergedorf und Reinbek. Vertreten waren somit Teilnehmer der Sachsenwaldpioniere und die aktive Jugend. Ausserdem unterstützte uns Martin Franze und Begleitung mit der Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren in den Harburger Bergen.

*Ziel des Treffens: *

Radfahrer in Bergedorf und Umgebung zusammenzubringen
Bedürfnisse an Trails und Co Sammeln und eine Gruppenmeinung bilden

*Erkenntnisse und Ergebnis*
Der Bedarf an einem Trailnetz mit anspruchsvollen Kurven und Sprüngen in Bergedorf und Umgebung ist vorhanden. Es gibt ein hohes Interesse sich dafür einzusetzen. Im Laufe des Termins ist klar geworden, dass wir genug von dem Katz und Maus Spiel zwischen Radfahrern und Forstamt haben und als Gemeinschaft Aktiv werden wollen und einen offiziellen Weg dafür zu finden.

*Maßnahmen und Beschlüsse:*

Die Sachsenwaldpioniere haben in der Region den größten Ruf und erhöhen damit unsere Reichweite. Wir haben beschlossen, das weitere Vorhaben zukünftig über die folgender Kanäle zu besprechen:
WhatsApp Gruppe Sachsenwaldpioniere
Facebookgruppe der Sachsenwaldpioniere
neuer MTB-News Thread (dieser hier)

Andree klärt intern mit den Sachsenwaldpionieren, ob das in Ordnung geht und nimmt die neuen Teilnehmer in der WhatsApp Gruppe auf.
Wir wollen den Dialog mit dem Forstamt aufnehmen um auf beiden Seiten (Förster + Radfahrer) ein Verständnis zur Situation aufzubauen. Dies erfolgt durch Andree, Alex und Matthias. Im Erstgespräch angesprochen werden sollen:
Rechtliche Situation (Absicherung für den Förster / Private Haftung?)
Vorteile für den Förster (Er hat direkte Ansprechpartner)
Trails entstehen nur in abgestimmten Bereichen

Wir wollen uns in ca. 5 Wochen erneut treffen um weitere Schritte zu besprechen

*Im Rahmen des Termin haben wir uns ausserdem über folgende Themenbereiche informiert:*

Entwicklung der lokalen Trails mit ihren jeweiligen Gruppen
lokale Waldgebiete und Verantwortung Forstamt
Naturschutz- und Landschaftsschutzgesetze
Verantwortung Flora & Fauna 
Verantwortung Forstamt, Grünamt und Politik
Rechtliche Lage; insbesondere §9 & §11 des Landeswaldgesetz
Erfolgreiche Beispiele wie HaBe und Deisterfreunde
Unterstützung durch DIMP und DAV
Schöne Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dodger79 (28. Januar 2020)

Ist der Verantwortliche für den Forst eigentlich ländergrenzenüberschreitend zuständig, weil es 1 Wald ist oder gilt hier die Trennung HH-SH und in Bergedorf ist Förster A zuständig und in Börnsen/Escheburg Förster B? Gibt es im Einzugsgebiet Wohltorf/Aumühle/Wentorf ggf. wieder andere Zuständigkeiten?

Eine grundsätzliche Bitte hätte ich, da dies mein unmittelbares Heimatrevier betrifft, ich mich aber keiner festen Gruppe angeschlossen habe und einfach nur Rad fahren will: bitte schließt keine Vereinbarungen, die die bisher tolerierte Nutzung einschränkt, nur um im Gegenzug irgendwo bauen zu dürfen. Nicht jeder will gebaute Trails (wahrscheinlich vor allem die bestimmt nicht wenigen nicht in Gruppen organisierten Individualsportler und -erholungssuchenden). Seit 6 Jahren hatte ich in der Gegend noch nie Probleme mit anderen Nutzern, Forstleute habe ich noch nie angetroffen. Eine Ghettoisierung zugunsten der Bedürfnisse einer Gruppe halte ich persönlich daher für ablehnenswert. Geht es eher in Richtung HaBes mit Teilertüchtigung einzelner Abschnitte, Trailkarte und Trailrules ohne Verbote, bereits vorhandene Wege zu nutzen, begrüße ich das Vorgehen hingegen sehr.

Veröffentlicht Termine vorab, aber nicht nur hier sondern auch in der lokalen Presse (die kostenlosen Wochen- und Wochenendanzeiger z.B.), um auch bei den Radfahrern Akzeptanz zu schaffen. Nicht jeder möchte von einer quasi nur auf Einladung zugänglichen WhatsApp-,Gruppe vertreten werden, ohne überhaupt von ihrer Existenz zu wissen.

edit: ganz vergessen zu fragen: gibt es eine Abstimmung mit der Radsportabteilung des Escheburger Sportvereins oder dem VFL Börnsen?


----------



## juju752 (28. Januar 2020)

Ich kann @Dodger79 absolut zustimmen. In den Harburger Bergen hat auch keiner gefragt, ob die breite Masse der MTBer überhaupt so einen Vetrag haben will. Den Vertrag gibt es da jetzt halt durch Bemühungen Einzelner. Es musste im Nachgang jedoch sehr hart von einer anderen Interessensgruppe nachverhandelt und diskutiert werden, um es in die Bahnen zu lenken, die es jetzt in den Harburger Bergen angenommen hat.
Der Vertrag bedeutet im Kehrschluss aber auch, dass in dem Vertragsgebiet auch nur Sachen entstehen können die vom forst durchgewunken werden. Sprich etwas anspruchvollere und größere Bauten wird es dort nicht geben. Da für den Forst immer die böse Haftungsfrage im Raum steht.
Es ist also zu überlegen ob ein Katz- und Maus-Spiel zwischen Bikern und Forst nicht auf Dauer, deutlich entspannter für alle Seiten ist.


----------



## Malteeee1990 (28. Januar 2020)

Moin Moin @Dodger79, wir werden sehen was sich in der nächsten Zeit entwickelt. Hast du denn zufällig Kontakt zu diesen besagten Vereinen???


----------



## Dodger79 (28. Januar 2020)

Leider nein, ich habe die nur ab und zu auf Touren getroffen oder beim indoor-cycling wenn ich mein Kind vom Sport abgeholt habe. Ich denke nur, dass, wenn es bereits gewachsene Vereine in diesem Bereich in diesem Gebiet gibt, man diese auch miteinbeziehen sollte. Und wenn es nur aus Höflichkeit und zur Reichweitenverstärkung ist. Ich glaube zwar, dass die Pioniere zielgruppenorientierter denken/handeln, fürchte aber ein Akzeptanzproblem, wenn man als lose IG die örtlichen Vereine ignoriert. Gut möglich, dass deren Fokus mittlerweile auf RR liegt und MTB kaum noch stattfindet, aber aus Höflichkeit und Respekt sollte man sie wenigstens einladen. Deswegen habe ich die Sparten auch verlinkt. Ob die TSG oder andere Bergedorfer Vereine (oder auch Reinbek, Aumühle etc.) Radsportabteilungen haben, weiss ich nicht, aber das solltet ihr auch abklopfen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja sogar eine richtige XC-Gruppe aus solch einer Trail-Kooperation? Vor allem bringt sowas aber manpower und es bleibt nicht alles an ein paar Privatpersonen kleben.


----------



## Schoberson (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
vielen Dank für eurer Interesse und eure Kommentare. 
Unser Vorhaben geht in Richtung Teilertüchtigung wie in den HaBes. Ein zusammenhängendes Trailnetz wäre natürlich ein Traum und sollte ein langfristiges Ziel sein. In der ersten Phase können wir aber nicht zu viel erwarten. 
Einschränkungen vorhandener Wege darf es natürlich nicht geben und wir möchten auf gar keinen Fall, dass andere Mountainbiker durch unsere Aktion ein Nachsehen haben. Wir wollen mit dem Forstamt eine sachliche Diskussion führen und hoffen das es für alle Seiten auf einen guten Kompromiss hinaus läuft. 
Gruß Andree


----------



## Hegi (3. Februar 2020)

Zuviel wilder Bauwuchs im Wald führt dann leider irgendwann zu drastischen Maßnahmen. Wie es gerade in den Rauhen Bergen in Großhansdorf passiert ist. 









						Großhansdorf: Illegale Mountainbiker-Strecke offiziell gesperrt
					

Großhansdorf – Es war ein beliebter Treffpunkt für Mountainbiker aus der Region. Doch der illegal errichtet Trail wurde immer größer, es kam zu ignoranten und unerlaubten Eingriffen in die Natur. Jetzt ist der Bereich aus Sicherheits- und Naturschutzgründen komplett für Mountainbiker gesperrt...




					stormarnlive.de
				




Viel Erfolg Euch


----------



## juju752 (3. Februar 2020)

Naja ohne Trailbau wäre da halt "nur" Wald gewesen, so wie dann in Zukunft auch wieder. Verstehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Februar 2020)

Akute Gefährdungslage.
Klingt irgendwie nach Terrorismus.


----------



## Schoberson (5. Februar 2020)

Leider werden in der Presse oftmals Tatsachen dramatisiert oder falsch dargestellt und meistens nicht zu unseren Gunsten. Wir möchten auf jeden Fall eine Eskalation wie in den Rauhen Bergen vermeiden und sind um eine sachliche Diskussion bemüht.

Nächste Woche soll das erste Gespräch mit dem Bezirksamt / Forstamt stattfinden. Wir hoffen Euch dann relativ schnell über den aktuellen Stand und die nächsten Schritte informieren zu können.

Drückt uns gerne die Daumen.

P. S. : Grüße an die Deisterfreunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dodger79 (5. Februar 2020)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Leider werden in der Presse oftmals Tatsachen dramatisiert oder falsch dargestellt und meistens nicht zu unseren Gunsten. Wir möchten auf jeden Fall eine Eskalation wie in den Rauhen Bergen vermeiden und sind um eine sachliche Diskussion bemüht.
> 
> Nächste Woche soll das erste Gespräch mit dem Bezirksamt / Forstamt stattfinden. Wir hoffen Euch dann relativ schnell über den aktuellen Stand und die nächsten Schritte informieren zu können.
> 
> ...


Wenn man in einen normalen Waldweg, der auch in der Dämmerung von Spaziergängern, Kindergartengruppen und Freizeitradlern ohne Ambitionen auf airtime einen 1-Meter-Drop baut, muss gar nicht dramatisiert werden, um zu merken, dass die Idee doof ist. Shapen ist in Ordnung, aber wirklich bauen gehört sich nicht in einem öffentlichen Wald (meine bescheidene Meinung).

Gibt es eine Agenda für diesen ersten Termin, die ihr zur Verfügung stellen könntet? Denn, ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie ihr komplett ohne Mandat sachlich über eine vertraglich geregelte Nutzung öffentlich zugänglicher Gebiete verhandeln wollt? Und nochmals die Frage: bis wohin ist das Forstamt, mit dem ihr sprecht, zuständig? Hört es hinter dem Bergedorfer Friedhof auf, geht es bis zum Kindergarten in Börnsen mit der schönen Wurzelstrecke, Dalbekschlucht, Escheburger Golfplatz um und zu, Wentorfer Lohe, Reinbek? Das sind 2 Bundesländer und 3 Kreise, die betroffen sind, wenn es um mehr geht als um einen "Spielplatz" mit Jumpline u.ä.(den ich ja ziemlich geil und begrüßenswert finden würde, aber da dann weniger den Forst als Ansprechpartner). Und da gibt es im Einzugsgebiet diverse Sportvereine mit Radsport- und/oder Wanderabteilungen, Reitvereine, Reiterhöfe, die wahrscheinlich gerne ein Wörtchen mitreden wollen, wenn es um gebaute Dinge geht, die ihre jeweilige Nutzung einschränken oder gar behindern würden.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie es im Deister anfing oder ob es in den HaBes ebenso viele direkt betroffene Interessengruppen gab, aber wenn die Gruppe, die "die Radfahrer" zu vertreten beabsichtigt, offenkundig nicht von der Existenz entsprechender Sparten in den örtlichen Sportvereinen wusste, sehe ich da ordentlich Potenzial für miese Stimmung, wenn man erst mit den Behörden spricht und danach die Zielgruppe an einen Tisch bringt (vielleicht).

Versteht mich nicht falsch, die grundsätzliche Initiative, etwas für die MTBler in der Region zu erreichen, finde ich gut und ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit den Pionieren als Gruppe. Ich habe aber durchaus etwas Schiss davor, dass ich bei schlechtem Gesprächsverlauf, ggf. auch und gerade durch mangelnde Abstimmung im Vorfeld, ab dieser Saison nicht mehr das machen kann, was bisher jahrelang ohne Probleme oder Stress funktioniert hat: mein Rad aus dem Keller zu holen und im Wald beim fahren Spaß zu haben, ohne dass mich ein Verbotsschild offiziell aussperrt oder irgendwer sich plötzlich aufgrund einer strengeren Linie des Forstes dazu berufen fühlt, mich vom Bock zu holen.


----------



## Schoberson (5. Februar 2020)

Wir haben im Vorfeld bei den regionalen Radsportvereinen angefragt und keinerlei Einwände erhalten. Ebenfalls haben wir diverse Interessengruppen außerhalb der Pioniere einbezogen und auch dort breite Zustimmung erhalten. 

Wir sind wirklich sehr darauf bedacht, eine gute Lösung für alle Waldbesucher zu finden und es darf nicht zum generellen Fahrverbot führen. Unsere Ausgangssituation ist leider so, dass wir keine Forderungen stellen können und versuchen mit guten Argumenten einen guten Kompromiss zu finden. 

In dem ersten Gespräch geht es primär darum, herauszufinden wer für welche Waldgebiete zuständig ist und wer schlussendlich die Entscheidungsträger sind. Ich denke auch, dass es ein langer und ausdauernder Weg werden wird, bin aber dennoch zuversichtlich das wir alle weiterhin und langfristig viel Spaß im Wald haben werden, und das vor allem friedlich.


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2020)

Damit aufzuhören einzelne Bäume direkt auf seit Jahrzehnten bestehende Pfade zu fällen und diese damit zu sperren wäre Mal ein Anfang.


----------



## doc.Mueller (10. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute hatten wir unser 1. Treffen beim Bezirksamt um unsere Situation zu erläutern und uns über Möglichkeiten für unser Vorhaben zu informieren. Das Bezirksamt wurde von Herr Laumanns (Förster Bergedorf) vertreten; wir waren zu dritt: Andree, Alex und Matthias.

Der Termin war sehr informativ und konstruktiv. Herr Laumanns hat Verständnis für unser Interesse gezeigt. In der Rolle als Vertreter des Bezirksamts sprechen aber folgende Punkte gegen unser Vorhaben:

Ein Großteil des Waldes hier ist Erholungswald und das Landeswaldgesetz sieht es nicht vor Trails zu bauen
Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht
Haftung des Bezirksamt / Försterei
Warum eine Ausnahme für MTB machen und andere Anfragen ablehnen
Herr Laumanns hat uns angeboten, dabei zu Unterstützen, die unterschiedlichen Waldzuständigkeiten (Erholungswald, Privatwald, ...) in der Region aufzuzeigen. Das macht es ggf. leichter gezielt eine Anfrage für ein Gebiet zu stellen. Herr Laumanns glaubt ausserdem, dass Privatwald oder Gebiete ohne Erholungsfunktion eher für unser Vorhaben sprechen. Der ehemalige Spot an der Sternwarte war kein Erholungswald und fällt in die Zuständigkeit vom Grünbauamt. Er wird das mit seinen Kollegen aus dem Bezirk besprechen.

Darüber hinaus sind weitere Aufgaben für unser Vorhaben aus dem Termin klar geworden:

Wer übernimmt die Haftung für evntl. Unfälle auf einem Spot
Wer übernimmt die Kosten-/Aufgabe der Verkehrssicherung


----------



## Dodger79 (11. Februar 2020)

doc.Mueller schrieb:


> Wer übernimmt die Haftung für evntl. Unfälle auf einem Spot


Ach, wie schön doch die Zeiten waren, in denen Menschen für ihr Handeln noch selbst verantwortlich waren. Das meine ich tatsächlich frei von jedem Sarkasmus oder Ironie. Früher hat man eine Sprungschanze aus Brettern und Ästen gebastelt gefunden, ausprobiert, sich hingemault und es unter "ok, war wohl eine blöde Idee..." abgehakt, heute schreien alle direkt nach der Haftungsfrage, wenn man etwas im öffentlichen Raum nutzt. Irgendwie krank...


----------



## doc.Mueller (27. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute auf der Bezirksversammlung in Bergedorf hat Julian Emrich (CDU) einen Antrag erstellt, dass sich das Bezirksamt mit uns in Verbindung setzt, um die rechtliche Lage für einen Trail an der Geestkante zu untersuchen. Mit einstimmigem Beschluss wurde Beantragt unser Vorgehen im Umweltausschuss zu besprechen. Ausserdem ist der Wunsch geäußert worden auch den Sport und Bildungsausschuss mit einzugeladen. Alle Details zum Antrag findet ihr auch unter: https://sitzungsdienst-bergedorf.hamburg.de/bi/vo020.asp?VOLFDNR=1004932

Das sind super Nachrichten - still going on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (11. März 2020)

Das hat richtig gut funktioniert, seit dem Termin liegt jetzt auf jedem Pfad im Bergedorfer Gehölz ein Baum, davor waren es einige wenige. https://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/...orgen-fuer-Aerger-im-Bergedorfer-Gehoelz.html
Dass der Förster keine Mountainbiker im Wald haben will konnte man zwischen den Zeilen schon im Artikel zu seinem Amtsantritt lesen.


----------



## Schoberson (11. März 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Das hat richtig gut funktioniert, seit dem Termin liegt jetzt auf jedem Pfad im Bergedorfer Gehölz ein Baum, davor waren es einige wenige. https://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/...orgen-fuer-Aerger-im-Bergedorfer-Gehoelz.html
> Dass der Förster keine Mountainbiker im Wald haben will konnte man zwischen den Zeilen schon im Artikel zu seinem Amtsantritt lesen.


Nichts machen und alles hinnehmen wie es ist, ist m. E. auch nicht der richtige Weg. 
Wir brauchen einen langen Atem und sind guter Dinge eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden. Unser Anliegen wird beim nächsten Umweltausschuss bearbeitet, eine Anfrage beim Hamburger Senat liegt vor und Gespräche mit dem Forstamt und Grünamt fanden ebenfalls statt. 

Gruß Andree


----------



## juju752 (12. März 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Das hat richtig gut funktioniert, seit dem Termin liegt jetzt auf jedem Pfad im Bergedorfer Gehölz ein Baum, davor waren es einige wenige. https://www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de/...orgen-fuer-Aerger-im-Bergedorfer-Gehoelz.html
> Dass der Förster keine Mountainbiker im Wald haben will konnte man zwischen den Zeilen schon im Artikel zu seinem Amtsantritt lesen.


Bunny Hop üben?


----------



## doc.Mueller (23. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
seit der letzten News zur Trailsituation rund um Bergedorf hat Corona den Fortschritt unserer Aktivitäten ziemlich gebremst. Seit Februar tagt der Bergedorfer Umweltausschuss nicht mehr und somit wird unser Anliegen aktuell nicht besprochen und pausiert.

Dafür gab es heute in Geesthacht positive Signale rund um den Pumptrack am Hallenbad. Herr Gerwe (Abteilungsleiter Jugend) findet die Aktivitäten rund um den Pumptrack sehr positiv, erkennt die Begeisterung und das Engagement der Jugend. Er unterstützt uns bei der Weiterentwicklung des Spots. Heute waren wir mit einem Gutachter vor Ort. Es gibt ein paar Änderungen für die Sicherung zu machen - doch alles überschaubar. 

Ich wünschte das könnten wir auch für die Waldgebiete Rund um Bergedorf schrieben. Aber das dauert wohl noch.

Bleibt Gesund und haltet durch!


----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2020)

doc.Mueller schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> seit der letzten News zur Trailsituation rund um Bergedorf hat Corona den Fortschritt unserer Aktivitäten ziemlich gebremst. Seit Februar tagt der Bergedorfer Umweltausschuss nicht mehr und somit wird unser Anliegen aktuell nicht besprochen und pausiert.
> 
> Dafür gab es heute in Geesthacht positive Signale rund um den Pumptrack am Hallenbad. Herr Gerwe (Abteilungsleiter Jugend) findet die Aktivitäten rund um den Pumptrack sehr positiv, erkennt die Begeisterung und das Engagement der Jugend. Er unterstützt uns bei der Weiterentwicklung des Spots. Heute waren wir mit einem Gutachter vor Ort. Es gibt ein paar Änderungen für die Sicherung zu machen - doch alles überschaubar.
> ...



Mir würde es schon deutlich reichen, wenn wieder Ruhe einkehrt. Ich brauche ganz bestimmt keine Baumaßnahmen oder einen aufgescheuchten Förster, der zeigen will, wer das Sagen hat.


----------



## Schoberson (27. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen werte Bikegemeinde, 

nach der Krise ist vor der Krise oder anders formuliert, die Angelegenheit nimmt wieder Fahrt auf. 
Die Politik scheint sich userem Vorhaben anzunehmen und die Vorbehalte bröckeln. Wir werten es mal als gutes Zeichen. Gespräche mit den großen Volksparteien laufen zur Zeit, bzw. sind terminiert. Im September geht es in den Umweltausschuss, davor wollen wir aber schon soweit sein, dass vielleicht nur noch zugestimmt werden muss. Naja, ist mit Sicherheit mehr Wunsch als Wirklichkeit. Es wird noch ein zäher und langer Weg werden, aber wir sind recht zuversichtlich. 
Lest gerne den Artikel der BZ und schwingt euch dann aufs Bike. 

Ride on, Andree 

P. S. : Der Artikel ist nicht von heute. Ich wollte ihn nur nicht direkt ins Netz stellen und er müsste jetzt auch frei verfügbar sein.


----------



## Schoberson (19. August 2020)

Jetzt werden Bergedorfs Waldwege saniert
					

Revierförster Tim Laumanns hat für die Grundsanierung 450.000 Euro eingeworben.




					www.bergedorfer-zeitung.de
				




Liebe Biker, langsam verzweifel ich. Wie kann die Umweltbehörde denn nun allen Ernstes unser Vorhaben ablehnen und dazu noch das Argument der klammen Kassen aufführen.
Im September werden wir diese Fragen der Politik stellen.

Viel Spaß beim Biken auf unseren breiten Autobahnen ?


----------



## gnss (19. August 2020)

Ist doch klar, weil das Geld für Schotter gebraucht wird. Frag die doch mal warum sie die Wege nicht gleich betonieren, das ist haltbarer. Mit diesem Förster wird das nichts.


----------



## norinofu (19. August 2020)

Schotter aus Schottland.... ist bestimmt total umweltfreundlich. Die ganze Geschichte klingt nach Schieberei von Aufträgen.


----------



## juju752 (19. August 2020)

Ohne einen gewissen Leidensdruck wird der Förster kein Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit haben. Ihr macht doch eh schon was er will. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Öli__ (20. August 2020)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Jetzt werden Bergedorfs Waldwege saniert
> 
> 
> Revierförster Tim Laumanns hat für die Grundsanierung 450.000 Euro eingeworben.
> ...





Na das kommt dann noch wie gelegen! Alles super Argumente für den Trailnetzausbau!!
Zum einen zeigt es, das Geld vorhanden ist und auch politischer Wille besteht.
Zum anderen werden die Wege verbreitert und so mehr verdichtet Fläche im Wald geschaffen.

Am besten jetzt noch Vorher/Nachher Fotos machen,die  zeigen wie die Baumaschinen wie quer durch den Wald fahren. Falls noch mal jemand meint die Biker machen den Bergedofer Forst kaputt und dann läuft die Sache .


Meine Frage an die Umweltbehörde wäre Übrigens wie man mit dem Förster umgeht, der aus Selbstjustiz im Bergedorfer Gehölz gesunde Bäume fällt, um illegale Wegesperren zu errichten!?! ?


----------



## Dodger79 (20. August 2020)

In NRW darf man keine Kiesgärten mehr haben, weil das der Umwelt nicht gut tut und wir kippen uns das in den Wald...


----------



## gnss (20. August 2020)

Öli__ schrieb:


> Meine Frage an die Umweltbehörde wäre Übrigens wie man mit dem Förster umgeht, der aus Selbstjustiz im Bergedorfer Gehölz gesunde Bäume fällt, um illegale Wegesperren zu errichten!?! ?


Ich räume die immer weg, damit die Kinderwagen wieder durchkommen. Geht natürlich nicht wenn sie zu groß sind, da muss man davor und dahinter ein paar Äste aufschichten, dann können sie drüberrollen.


----------



## Schoberson (20. August 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich räume die immer weg, damit die Kinderwagen wieder durchkommen. Geht natürlich nicht wenn sie zu groß sind, da muss man davor und dahinter ein paar Äste aufschichten, dann können sie drüberrollen.


... und ich lege die Stöckchen immer wieder zurück, damit der gemeine Mountainbiker mit den dicken Reifen nicht auch noch die Trampelpfade nutzt und unseren geliebten Wald zerstört. ? Die sollen doch bitte die frisch asphaltierten Autobahnen nutzen!!! 
Nee Spaß beiseite. Das Vorgehen der Behörden nervt einfach. Damit der Wald schön aussieht, steht in Hamburg ein Millionenbetrag zur Verfügung. Wenn ein lächerlich kleiner Bereich im Wald für unseren Sport zur Verfügung gestellt werden soll, legt man uns passenderweise Stöckchen in den Weg. Kein Geld und Sorgen um die Umwelt. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.


----------



## gnss (20. August 2020)

Das es geht sieht man in Harburg, in Bergedorf liegt es an der Person, der will einfach nicht.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. August 2020)

Ja, da kommt man sich schon manchmal ein wenig verarscht vor.

Wahrscheinlich weil man tatsächlich verarscht wird.


----------



## juju752 (20. August 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Das es geht sieht man in Harburg, in Bergedorf liegt es an der Person, der will einfach nicht.


In den Harburger Bergen haben die Biker aber auch nichts durch die Absprachen mit dem Förster gewonnen. Vorher konnte man da auch alles ohne Probleme fahren. Ich würde eher sagen, dass der Förster der einzige ist, der Vorteile von den Absprachen hat. Er hat Ruhe in seinem Revier und die Biker müssen sich an die Regeln halten. Vorher gab es wenigstens noch ein paar anspruchsvollere Trails und Bauwerke. Da hat mir das Katz- und Maus-Spiel zwischen Förster und Trailfee vorher besser gefallen. Klar wurde da mal der ein oder andere Trail abgerissen/gesperrt, aber es gab wenigstens Bewegung, was neues und auch mal was anspruchsvolleres.


----------



## doc.Mueller (11. September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie in einigen Beiträgen vorher schon erwähnt, sollen wir unser Vorhaben im Bergedorfer Umweltausschuss vortragen und besprechen. In Vorgesprächen mit einigen Teilnehmern aus SPD, CDU und den Grünen haben wir positive Resonanz erhalten. Jetzt, da wir klargestellt haben, nicht den ganzen Geesthang zu einem Dirtpark umzubauen sondern an einer abgestimmten Fläche ein paar Flow Trails zu bauen, besteht eine gute Chance.

Aufgrund der Situation mit Corona fand der Umweltausschuss am 9.9.2020 leider wieder unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit statt und wir konnten unser Anliegen nicht vortragen. Das Anliegen wurde wieder verschoben auf den nächsten Umweltausschuss in 2 Monaten. Dafür wurde uns aber schon versprochen, soll es auch möglich sein dass wir über eine Videokonferenz teilnehmen.

Sofern heißt es weiterhin geduldig sein.


----------



## Dodger79 (11. September 2020)

Bis dahin müsste der Förster dann auch damit durch sein, mit seinem schottischen Kies Fakten zu schaffen. Ich hoffe nur, er hat dafür kein "Kartenmaterial" genutzt, dass ihm von MTB-Seite frei Haus für die Ausschusssitzung geliefert wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc.Mueller (11. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute fand der 1. Umweltausschuss in Bergedorf mit Skype statt. Somit konnten wir heute auch daran Teilnehmen und unseren Antrag vorstellen und verteidigen. Andre und ich haben über ein paar Folien (siehe Anhang) folgendes Vorgestellt:

Wen vertreten wir
Wie ist die Situation in Bergedorf
Vorschlag Flowtrail bei der Sternwarte
Rechtliche Situation
Wir haben deutlich gemacht, dass wir bereit sind den Vorschlag umzusetzen oder offen für Alternativen sind.

Auf Seiten der Verwaltung gab es viele Bedenken bis dahin, dass sie keine Möglichkeit dafür sieht. Auch aus anderen Reihen wurde die MTB - Situation hier in der Region nicht nur positiv gesehen. Julian Emmrich (CDU) hat uns super unterstützt und das Vorhaben verteidigt; ein großes Danke hierfür.

Am heutigen Tag konnte noch keine Entscheidung getroffen werden. Die Fraktionen nehmen unseren Antrag mit und werden in einem späteren Zeitpunkt dazu entscheiden.

Noch erfreulich ist zu erwähnen, dass Herr Charles eine Alternative kennt und wir uns mit ihm dazu austauschen werden. Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## Pierre85 (16. November 2020)

Hallo und Moin aus dem Kieler Raum =)

Ich erkunde seit der hiesigen Krise sämtliche Wälder Schleswig Holstein und zur Zeit ist mir der Sachsenwald im Sinn.

Wie sieht es aktuell mit den Wegen dort aus? Darf man fahren, insbesondere den Schlangentrail und Billetrail?
Ich habe den Thread hier mal langsam überflogen und stelle mir die Frage: Muss man Angst haben, verjagt zu werden? (mal blöde ausgedrückt)

Irgendwie scheint es ja ne leicht angespannte Atmosphäre zu geben ;-)

Danke aber dennoch für Euer Engagement und ich wünsche auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen! Ich drück' die Daumen.

Ps.: kann man in Rotenbek in der nähe des Waldes parken?


----------



## Schoberson (16. November 2020)

Pierre85 schrieb:


> Hallo und Moin aus dem Kieler Raum =)
> 
> Ich erkunde seit der hiesigen Krise sämtliche Wälder Schleswig Holstein und zur Zeit ist mir der Sachsenwald im Sinn.
> 
> ...


Moin Pierre, 
du kannst ohne Probleme durch den Sachsenwald cruisen. Begene den anderen Waldbesuchern mit Respekt, dann wirst du nur freundliche Gesichter sehen. 
Die Wege sind alle frei und dürfen befahren werden. 
Mache noch einen Abstecher ins Bergedorfer Gehölz und den Geesthang. Es ist zum Biken das schönere Revier. 
Viel Spaß 
Andree 
P. S. Rotenbek kenne ich nicht. Meinst du Reinbek? Dort kann man gut parken und ist ein guter Startpunkt, auch für die anderen Gebiete.


----------



## Pierre85 (16. November 2020)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin Pierre,
> du kannst ohne Probleme durch den Sachsenwald cruisen. Begene den anderen Waldbesuchern mit Respekt, dann wirst du nur freundliche Gesichter sehen.
> Die Wege sind alle frei und dürfen befahren werden.
> Mache noch einen Abstecher ins Bergedorfer Gehölz und den Geesthang. Es ist zum Biken das schönere Revier.
> ...



Danke Dir, wird alles gemacht =)
Ich bin mehr auf KM aus. Daher ist der Sachsenwald und Umgebung schon eine gute Wahl, denke ich.

Ps.: Nein, ich meine tatsächlich Rotenbek ;-)

Kann man sonst am Luise-Gymnasium parken, von dort aus ins bergedorfer und weiter in den sachsenwald?

Pps.: wo ist "Geesthang" ?


----------



## Catsoft (16. November 2020)

Moin!

Ja du kannst kurz hinter dem Ortsausgang Kuddewörde Richtung Friedrichsruh rechts deinen Wagen abstellen. Das ist dann gleich der Eingang zum Sachsenwald und dem X-Weg. 

Robert


----------



## doc.Mueller (19. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern rückte das Grünamt an der Sternwarte an und hinterließ ein Feld des Grauens. Mind. 15 Bäume wurden gezielt gefällt, sodass sie auf die vorhandenen Trails fielen. Die Reifenspuren eines Radladers zeigen auf, dass hier mit schwerem Gerät vorgegangen wurde. Es sieht fürchterlich aus. Das Katz- und Mausspiel hat einfach kein Ende!

Auf Anfrage hat uns das Grünamt mitgeteilt, dass sie ihrer Verkehrssicherheitspflicht nachkommen mussten und die Strecke abbauen mussten. Auslöser sei der Artikel der Bergedorfer Zeitung gewesen, in dem explizit auf die Strecke an der Sterwarte hingewiesen wurde.

Ich bin kein Jurist - denke, dass hier auch inmitten der Verhandlungen, andere Maßnahmen möglich gewesen wären. Mein Frust ist sehr hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. November 2020)

Einfach noch ein wenig Holz dazupacken, dass kann spaßig werden.

Ist die im Artikel genannte BTX-Strecke dieses Asphaltband, dass sich auf zwei langen Wällen ohne Sinn und Verstand entlangschlängelt? Das hat kein Gefälle, ist gefährlich und ein Prabdebeispiel für Geldverschwendung. Aber wenn sie das schon nennen könnten sie es abreißen und eine Dirtbahn samt Pumptrack dort hinzaubern, das ersetzt zwar keinen Wald, dürfte jedoch recht gut angenommen werden, also anders als das was dort jetzt ist.


----------



## doc.Mueller (19. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Einfach noch ein wenig Holz dazupacken, dass kann spaßig werden.
> 
> Ist die im Artikel genannte BTX-Strecke dieses Asphaltband, dass sich auf zwei langen Wällen ohne Sinn und Verstand entlangschlängelt? Das hat kein Gefälle, ist gefährlich und ein Prabdebeispiel für Geldverschwendung. Aber wenn sie das schon nennen könnten sie es abreißen und eine Dirtbahn samt Pumptrack dort hinzaubern, das ersetzt zwar keinen Wald, dürfte jedoch recht gut angenommen werden, also anders als das was dort jetzt ist.


Ja, genau um diese Bahn geht es. Wenn hier jemand Interesse hat, dass Thema zu treiben und die Stadt bei der Entwicklung eines Pumptrack zu unterstützen, kann sich gerne melden. Die Idee ist gut, Andree und ich haben dafür parallel nicht mehr die Kraft.


----------



## norinofu (19. März 2021)

Moin, hab gerade diesen MOPO Artikel zum Trail am Geesthang vom letzten Jahr gefunden.
Ist da was dran? Gibt´s Neuigkeiten?
Danke und Grüße, Ralf


----------



## doc.Mueller (19. März 2021)

norinofu schrieb:


> Moin, hab gerade diesen MOPO Artikel zum Trail am Geesthang vom letzten Jahr gefunden.
> Ist da was dran? Gibt´s Neuigkeiten?
> Danke und Grüße, Ralf


Im Großen und Ganzen ist das so korrekt. Kannst du auch hier im Verlauf nachlesen. Die Stellungsname des Senats kann ich jedoch nicht nachvollziehen. Das Gebiet ist nicht weniger eng, Historisch oder Naturschutzgebiet als z.B. der Volkspark. Und im Volkspark ist ja jetzt auch alles in trockenen Tüchern. 
Stand heute gibt es leider noch keine abschliessende Entscheidung aus dem Bezirksamt / Umweltausschuss. Stattdessen geht das Katz- und Mausspiel zwischen Grünamt und dem lokalen Bautrupp weiter: Die Trails werden aufgebaut, das Grünamt baut sie ab, es gibt 1 - 2 Zeitungsartikel, die Trails werden wieder aufgebaut,... 
Das Bezirksamt und die Fraktion haben den Kontakt zu uns und wir stehen für Gespräche und Vorschläge bereit.


----------



## norinofu (20. März 2021)

Jo, danke @doc.Mueller für die Zusammenfassung. Ich ziehe demnächst nach Volksdorf und da liegt dann der Geesthang deutlich nächer als die HaBes. Bin vor Ewigkeiten mal mit euch gefahren. Gibt´s die "Schlange" noch?


----------



## gnss (20. März 2021)

6 ist ein offizieller Wanderweg und der existiert noch, hat kein Gefälle un keine Doubles.


----------



## dorfteich (20. März 2021)

Ralf, hätte sonst Neugraben genommen, nur < 4km in die HaBe's   Bis morgen..


----------



## Bobbele55 (28. März 2021)

Pierre85 schrieb:


> Danke Dir, wird alles gemacht =)
> Ich bin mehr auf KM aus. Daher ist der Sachsenwald und Umgebung schon eine gute Wahl, denke ich.
> 
> Ps.: Nein, ich meine tatsächlich Rotenbek ;-)
> ...


Moin Pierre85,

kannst du bitte sagen, was das für eine Karte in deinem Anhang ist? Evtl ein Link, falls möglich?!

Danke und Gruß!

Boris.


----------



## Racinghans (9. April 2021)

Moin, hab mir grad mal wieder nen ordentliches Mountainbike aufgebaut und wieder Spaß dran gefunden durchn Wald zu ballern, schade um die Trails an der Sternenwarte. Hatte sie die letzten Jahre öfters mal beim Bier gesehen, nun wieder nen passendes Rad. Vll hat der ein oder andere Lust mal ne Runde zusammen zu drehen? War bestimmt nen Jahrzehnt nicht mehr in Bergedorf unterwegs. Eigentlich in den Geesthachter Bergen unterwegs, die Strecke am Heidbergring haben sie uns ja auch zerstört...  Dafür haben wir unten den Platz bekommen, den müsste man mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen. Der Kontakt und Initiator vom Jugenzentrum Eddy ist ja leider verstorben. 

Schreibt mir gern ne Pm mit Telefonnummer oder so. Ich schau hier mal ab und an rein. 

bin wieder heiß aufs biken  
Gruß Hannes


----------



## doc.Mueller (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir möchten den Thread weiterhin dafür nutzen, euch über den Stand, zu unseren Verhandlungen mit der Stadt, zu berichten.
In den letzen Monaten fanden diverse Treffen mit dem Umweltausschuss statt in dem unser Anliegen weiter ausgearbeitet wurde. Stand heute sieht es in etwa so aus:

Ausbau des bestehende Trails an der Sternwarte durch 2-3 Strecken mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen
Schrittweises Vorgehen (2021 1.Trail, 2022 weitere Trail(s))
Beschilderung Strecken Ein- und Ausgang
Regelmäßige Wegesicherung (Baumzustand prüfen)
Bauabnahme analog Spielplätze und Skateanlage durch Sachverständigen
Übergabe Betreuung durch einen Sportverein
Versicherung Vereinsteilnehmer durch HH Sportbund (ARAG)
Das Gebiet an der Sternwarte zählt zu einer sog. Grünanlage und ist damit ein Gebiet in der unser Bezirk in einem gewissen Rahmen selbst entscheiden kann, wie dies gestaltet werden kann. Analog zum Volkspark (auch eine Grünanlage) bietet also auch das Gebiet an der Sternwarte eine gute rechtliche Voraussetzung für eine MTB Strecke.






Nach meinem Gefühl haben wir mit unserem Vorhaben, die lokale Politik im Rücken. Bergedorf attraktiver zu machen und die Jugend darin zu fördern unseren Sport nachzugehen - sind dabei die Kernargumente.

Heute fand im öffentlichen Teil des Umweltausschuss (Bezirksversammlung Bergedorf) eine Fragerunde zu unserem Anliegen eine Mountainbikestrecke in Bergedorf zu errichten statt. Dabei wurde die Haltung unserer lokalen Parteien deutlich; alle sind gewillt eine Lösung für unser Vorhaben an der Sternwarte zu finden.

Leider haben wir nicht nur Befürworter zur Strecke in Bergedorf. Insbesondere gibt es auf Seiten des Grünamts und der Hamburger Fachbereichs vorbehalte. Über inzwischen drei sogenannte "Schriftliche Kleine Anfrage" hat die CDU hier Fragen formuliert, wie die rechtlichen Vorbehalte zu verstehen sind und mit welchen Maßnahmen diese aus dem Weg geräumt werden können. Eine finale Antwort steht noch aus.

Der heutige Termin stimmt Andree und mich positiv - es bleibt zwar noch viel zu klären - jedoch verspüren wir die positive Haltung aller Teilnehmern des Umweltausschusses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc.Mueller (21. Mai 2021)

Mega gute Aktion von der lokalen Bike Jugend an der Sternwarte!


----------



## Racinghans (29. Mai 2021)

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an. Ich kapere diesen Thread mal, als Geesthachter Nachbar. Hatten gestern ein Treffen mit der neuen mobilen Jugendarbeiterin an der Geesthachter Strecke ("Roter Platz") Sie ist gewillt mit den Jugendlichen/Kindern die Strecke auf Vordermann zu bringen. Dazu gibt es jetzt einen ersten Info Termin, an dem wir schauen wollen wer und wieviele gewillt sind mitzuhelfen und welche Wünsche Vorstellungen es gibt. 

am Freitag den 18.06.2021 um 18:00 an der Strecke. 

Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere hier dabei, oder kennt nen paar Jugendliche die dort fahren. 

Gruß Hannes


----------



## doc.Mueller (23. März 2022)

Es ist bald wieder 1 Jahr rum, seit wir das letzte mal über den Stand zu unser Anfrage beim Bezirk Bergedorf berichtet haben. Wie einige von euch wissen, ist der Trail an der Sternwarte in unserem Bezirk in den letzen Monaten regelmäßig auf - und zurück gebaut worden. Das zeigt uns, dass das Interesse der örtlichen Mountainbiker nach wie vor vorhanden ist. Der Ehrgeiz, den wir hier sehen und der Unmut über den Rückbau können wir teilen.

Heute hat erneut der Umweltausschuss zu der Anfrage getagt. Dem ging eine örtliche Begehung im Oktober voran. Auslöser war ein Gutachten, dass der Bezirk Bergedorf zur rechtlichen Situation am Geesthang verfasst hat. Aus meiner Sicht gespickt mit Fehlern und allen Mitteln um unser Anliegen zu bremsen. Ja, es wurde sogar in Frage gestellt, ob es sich bei der Fläche um eine Grünanlage handelt - obgleich dies bereits schriftliche vom Hamburger Senat bestätigt wurde. Wir können froh sein, dass sich unter den Teilnehmern des heutigen Ausschusses auch Anwälte befindet haben, die das Gutachten klarstellen konnten.

Eine Entscheidung ist heute nicht getroffen worden. Aktuell gibt es rechtlich keinen Grund, den Bau einer MTB Strecke an der Sternwarte nicht zu genehmigen. Zu klären sind ggf. Ausgleichsflächen und Regelungen für die Verkehrssicherheit - doch alles machbar (siehe Volkspark). Wenn die Bergedorfer Politik also eine Entscheidung treffen will, dann kann sie es und ich hoffe dass dies in den nächsten Wochen besprochen und beschlossen wird. Wir sind gemeinsam mit dem Verein HaBe MTB e.V. dran und versuchen eine positive Entscheidung zu bekommen.

Hier auch noch ein Ausschnitt der Bergedorfer Zeitung der diesen Montag veröffentlich wurde:








						Endgültiges Aus für Mountainbike-Trail in Bergedorf?
					

Seit drei Jahren wird diskutiert. Sportler befürchten nun Schlimmes, weil Funkstille zwischen ihnen und dem Bezirksamt  herrscht.




					www.abendblatt.de


----------



## doc.Mueller (5. Juli 2022)

Nach bald zwei Jahren, die wir zusammen mit der CDU versucht haben in Bergedorf einen Trail an der Grünfläche Sternwarte zu legalisieren, wurde diese Woche das zerschmetternde Urteil getroffen. Die Koalition hat unseren Antrag im Bergedorfer Umweltausschuss abgelehnt und in der Bezirksversammlung beschlossen, dem nicht nachzugehen. Eine schriftliche Begründung steht noch aus. 
Größter Gegner der Legalisierung ist das Grünamt, dass unter der Leitung von Herrn Charls nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen bzw. an einen Verein abgeben kann / möchte. Ihren politischen Willen hat die Koalition leider nicht durchsetzen wollen und dem Grünamt klein-beigegeben. Wir sind mit den Entschluss nicht zufrieden, da das Katz- und Maus-Spiel an der Sternwarte ungelöst bleibt und Bergedorf die Chance verpasst mit uns eine Sportstätte für Jung und Alt zu schaffen.

Im gleichen Zug schlägt das Grünamt im Bezirk Neuallermöhe den Bau einer MTB-Strecke vor (Pumptrack o.ä) - ein Kompromiss in einem anderen Stadtteil und ohne Gefälle. Hier soll die alte Beton BMX Bahn am Westensee in Neuallermöhe umgebaut werden. Es stehen 120.000 EUR zu Verfügung. Nach den Ferien solle es gemeinsam mit einem Bauunternehmen für Trails einen Workshop geben. 

Ich verlinke hier mal zwei Artikel vom Abendblatt:

https://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/b...fel-am-Kompromiss-zum-Mountainbike-Trail.html
https://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/b...ountainbiker-nach-Neuallermoehe-umziehen.html


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juli 2022)

Würde es euch helfen, mal einen Blick auf die Police der Deisterfreun.de zu werfen? Oder ist das Thema eher der schlichte Unwille?


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Juli 2022)

Meistens Letzteres.


----------



## doc.Mueller (1. November 2022)

Hier mal ein kurzes Update zu den Ereignissen aus dem Bezirksamt Bergedorf. Wie bereits im Juli berichtet ist der Trail an der Sternwarte vom Tisch und das Bergedorfer Bezirksamt ist nun in Eigenregie daran einen Pumptrack / Dirtpark in Neuallermöhe zu erreichten. Im Rahmen von Hamburg-RISE, einer Initiative zur Integrierte Stadtteilentwicklung, will Neuallermöhe seine alte BMX Bahn modernisieren. Die Bahn ist fürchterlich und benötigt wirklich von Grund auf eine Neuentwicklung. Für den Bau hat die Stadt bis zu 120.000 EUR zur Verfügung. Ein 1. Treffen mit einem Bauunternehmen, der Politik und uns fand im September statt. 
Unsere Empfehlung im dem "Workshop" war die Errichtung eines Asphalt Pumptracks. 
Gründe sind: 

geringere Pflege
Nachhaltiges Konzept, dass nicht ungewollt verändert werden kann
bereits vorhandene Dirtbahn in der Umgebung (Reinbek)
Bei dem Betrag von 120.000 EUR gehen wir davon aus, dass es eine Ausschreibung geben wird. 

Heute haben wir gute Nachricht vom Bezirksamt erhalten:

Die Stadt ist bereits mit der detaillierten Flächenplanung zugange 
Sie gehen unseren Anregung nach, einen asphaltierten Pumptrack zu bauen 
eine zeitnahe Umsetzung bis zum kommenden Sommer ist geplant


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2022)

doc.Mueller schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kurzes Update zu den Ereignissen aus dem Bezirksamt Bergedorf. Wie bereits im Juli berichtet ist der Trail an der Sternwarte vom Tisch und das Bergedorfer Bezirksamt ist nun in Eigenregie daran einen Pumptrack / Dirtpark in Neuallermöhe zu erreichten. Im Rahmen von Hamburg-RISE, einer Initiative zur Integrierte Stadtteilentwicklung, will Neuallermöhe seine alte BMX Bahn modernisieren. Die Bahn ist fürchterlich und benötigt wirklich von Grund auf eine Neuentwicklung. Für den Bau hat die Stadt bis zu 120.000 EUR zur Verfügung. Ein 1. Treffen mit einem Bauunternehmen, der Politik und uns fand im September statt.
> Unsere Empfehlung im dem "Workshop" war die Errichtung eines Asphalt Pumptracks.
> Gründe sind:
> 
> ...


Und was hat das jetzt mit Mountainbike zu tun?


----------



## plattsnacker (27. November 2022)

Es wird übrigens wieder bzw. immer noch gefahren bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren. Im Moment eher am späten Vormittag am Wochenende. Start meist am S-Bahnhof Reinbek. Dauer ca. 2-3 Stunden. 

*Wiedereinsteiger und neue Mitfahrer herzliche Willkommen 🙃*

Die Touren werden in der WhatsApp-Gruppe angekündigt. Wer also Interesse hat, gerne PN an mich. 

Gruß 
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

